# What Pokemon have you sworn you saw in real life?



## Shadowstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Simple, what pokemon have you sworn that you saw in real life/saw the outline/shadow of?


I swore to Arceus that I saw Darkrai today floating/walking on the roof of my summer camp. It was a figure with no legs and it disappeared into thin air! I was sure it was there because my friend, who will be addressed as EC, saw it too! We were watching it the whole time, and ruled out several possibilitys:

It's human. Ruled out due to having no legs and still er... walking.

It's some guy that got shot _there._ Ruled out because we would have seen it fall down.

It was stabbed with a knife by another figure. Ruled out because we would have seen blood on the window thing.

So, what Pokemon have you sworn you saw?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooh, there used to be a rock in my backyard that, in fall when it was covered with leaves, looked just like a Growlithe curled up there. ^^


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

I was sitting at the bar in my house and out of the corner of my eye I could have sworn I saw a skitty sitting right next to the couch but when I looked over there it was gone


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 7, 2008)

The closest thing I've seen that relates to a Pokemon is a rat. It looked kinda like Ratata, I suppose...


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought I saw an Absol once, but it was a trick of the light.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure this has happened to me, but I can't remember anything.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

You saw Uxie and it erased your memory!!!

Just kidding, just kidding


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, one day my friend and I had been jumping up and down on the trampoline for hours so we took a rest and just sat there watching the sunset and the clouds.
"Doesn't that cloud look like an Articuno?"
"...Yeah, it does."
"That's weird, it just turned into a Zapdos."
"That _is_ weird. Now it's a Moltres."
"You think God is messing with us? 'Cause that one looks like Mewtwo's head."
"And now what is it?"
"It's the face of DEATH!"
*clouds change and spell the word death*
o.O "I think I have some kind of psychic power or somehthing."


----------



## Abufi (Aug 8, 2008)

i think one time when i was little i thought i saw a pikachu, well i think it was pikachu, it might might've been some other pokemon though
it was just my overactive, obsessed, 5-year-old imagination though

and it used to look like my stuffed animals moved at night, including my pikachu and gengar plushies, does that count?


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

A new experience:
At first when I was looking around the room last night, I thought I saw a big Charmeleon. That was moving.
But it was just my three-foot-tall stuffed cheetah ;_;


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought I saw a Lugia a few years ago, flying.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Long ago, when I was 6, I thought I saw a gastly floating around the hall way. It was at, like, 11pm after watching a lot of tv, so it was probably just my mind being drunk. Or maybe...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 8, 2008)

Venged_Kitty said:


> Long ago, when I was 6, I thought I saw a gastly floating around the hall way. It was at, like, 11pm after watching a lot of tv, so it was probably just my mind being drunk. Or maybe...


You know what's funny about this is one time, when I was in elementary school, I wrote a scary story that involved a girl staying up late watching TV, then seeing a Gastly behind her in the bathroom and being sucked up into a glitch tower, or something...


----------



## Maron (Aug 8, 2008)

I thougth I saw a Tangela in the staircase this morning, it was very small though...


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw a sign that looked like MissingNo. :\


----------



## Lili (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal.

I was riding my bike in my neighborhood and it was getting late. The clouds were pink and all pretty-looking, and you could see a full moon. I was still riding when I heard a small mewling noise, and went to go check it out.
I kept looking for at least six minutes until I left and started heading back home. I heard something mew agian, and I went back to looking. I decided that I should just head home, and jumped back on my bike to go. 
I kept hearing the mewling, although I then relized it was OVER my head and sometimes to my side. I kept looking to my sides, because I was to busy to look up. It kept mewing until I looked up finally and saw a flying pink cat with pretty blue eyes.
"What the ****?!?! Whatadohowthe-?!" 
That was as far I got before ramming into someone's car. When I looked back up, I saw the pink thing flying up into the clouds. I could slightly see it's sillohette  before it got to the moon and disappeared with a small flash.
I walked back home, limping and walking my bike. When I got home, I thought I was just going crazy and told my mom. She said it was because I needed to get to bed. Those mews were in my head all night. I think I was just tired, like my mom said.

The freaky thing is, every flippin' full moon I can hear those mews outside of the house and sometimes see flashes of pink or white when I'm outside on a full moon. I'm kinda excited, because, if it was a Mew and it does show up every full moon, it's coming the night of my birthday! I do think I need therpy agian, but my mom says I'm perfectly fine and it's my overly-hyper imagination and blah blah blah. 
One thing can be certain of this:
I'm happy I'm overly-obessesed with Pokemon :D.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 9, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Okay, here's the deal.
> 
> I was riding my bike in my neighborhood and it was getting late. The clouds were pink and all pretty-looking, and you could see a full moon. I was still riding when I heard a small mewling noise, and went to go check it out.
> I kept looking for at least six minutes until I left and started heading back home. I heard something mew agian, and I went back to looking. I decided that I should just head home, and jumped back on my bike to go.
> ...


Did it sound like Mew? Take a picture of it when/if you see it again.

I don't think I've seen any.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 9, 2008)

SLUGMA.

I swear it was in my trash can.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember seeing a small furry Pokémon walking in my room. I think it was an Eevee...

There was also a time when I thought I saw my small Pikachu plushie lift its arms up out of the corner of my eye. I looked over towards it and it was the same as I left it.

I tend to have an overactive imagination, so maybe that's the reason. But I'm definitely sure I saw that Eevee.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this has happened to me, but if it did then I don't remember. But I have seen Godzilla roaming in the blue ridge mountains before.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't ever seen anything other than what pokemon are based off of e.g. a bluish butterfly or a black big-eared cat.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 10, 2008)

Once when I was about eight, I (think) I saw a Mew fly by about 5 feet in front of me. It did its cry and flew away. (Before I knew what it sounded like.) I was on the porch, and it was about six at night. Not surprisingly, nobody believed me. (I want to believe.. I want to believe..)
And I have a Link doll that one of my friends swear is possessed. I think I heard it giggle and say "I'm not talking to her!" in a really quiet babyish voice. And she says it glared at her. So we're insane, I guess. (Kinda unrelated, but still)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 10, 2008)

when i was little my dog had the exact same pattern of a growlithe 
from a poster i had as a child, that dogs gone now though, i kept on thinking that though
ai was bout 5 and wondering how great it wuld be if pokemon were real?

although i was freaked out when the new designs for pokemon came out.i was about 8 when i drew the picture but about 11-12 when i saw the designs for Shieldon i was absolutely freaked, i had drawn almost the exact same pciture, not as well drawn for a 8 year old but STILL! anyone culd realise they were the same, i had called it Wralis, that was a really freaky day

Plus my guneia pig is SO a bidoof its even got the 2 buck teeth in the xact same place and same colour, whats wrong with my pets and pokeomn? maybe ill get a pet snake and call it ekans.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 10, 2008)

although last year i DID see something small tumbling over and over covered in snow, i could tell it was living cos it was struggling rolling down the snowy mountain, i was in Austria skiing up the top.And only now i remember it had a little thing on top, Snover anyone?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

The closest thing I've seen is a picture of a caterpillar that looked just like a Caterpie.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Aug 10, 2008)

I was walking home from school one day, when I saw a flash of yellow in the corner of my eye. I  turned, but it was just a yellow bell headed flower in my neighbors garden. 

_And it wasn't there when I walked home on monday!_

...Granted, my neighbor moved over the weekend, and may have taken a valuable plant with her...BUT I KNOW THE TRUTH! Bellsprout will not elude me!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 13, 2008)

I think I saw a shiny Manaphy once, although that may have been a dream.
Unless I thought I saw one but it wasn't really there within my dream. Would that count?

I think a few years ago I saw a Latias in my bedroom, but then it just vanished straight away.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 13, 2008)

When I was five, I looked out the car window into a patch of tall grass and thought I saw a Pikachu. My mom said it was a trick of the light, but you never know...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 14, 2008)

Last night I was in the backyard, I thought I saw a Palkia, but it was just the imprint of the Street light (You know how if you look at a light You'll still see a little imprint after looking away, thats what I mean)


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I saw a wingull sitting on a telephone wire at one point. Yes, I'm aware it doesn't have feet, but somehow...


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 14, 2008)

Once I was chasing a what looked like a moving Glaceon down the street. It wasn't until I saw a part of it glow red when I realised it was a super realistic remote-controlled car some super obsessed boy created.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 14, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> Yes, I'm aware it doesn't have feet, but somehow...


Wingull have feet. O_o


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 14, 2008)

What if pokemon were real, but exist in another dimention and crossed over!O-O

On topic, I swear I saw a Febas yesterday in the pool. Of corse my goggles were fogged up, but still!


----------



## BusterHarvey (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, once I was really hungry and I just went to eat some sugar, but this as some funky sugar, so I went into my garden all hyped up, and I swear I saw Houndoor, then it ran away when I approached it... oh well, next tme...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 14, 2008)

ENTEI!
I was staring at my old cards. As soon as I put down my lucky Entei card,*don't ask* I swear, I saw some lion thing with a cape silloeted out my window.
Since I live on the ground floor, I opened the widow and jumped.
The Entei vanished, and I ended up on my butt.
XD
I remember I jumped cause I wanted to ride it...
If only. D=


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 14, 2008)

When I was up in Estes Park, I thought I saw a shadow of a Piplup in a river, but it was probably my imagination. Oh well. :(


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

once i sam a furret peeking at me from behind a chair... erm i was like 8 though...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

one time i saw a pikachu outside in the bushes. but maybe i was just daydreaming....


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

I see Missingno. EVERYWHERE

*shudders* I might never play Tetris again.


----------



## John (Aug 22, 2008)

When I was getting ready for school one day when I was ten, I swear I saw a Shuppet rush into the bathroom. 0.o Dont ask me why, but it just like, eithr ran or floated in there. It was black, and it was close to the ground, thats as much as I remember. After it got into bathroom it had vanished. 0.o


----------



## turbler (Aug 23, 2008)

@John: I saw a couple hans and a weird head the hands were gripping sideways onto the doorframe and the head was sideways then it turned into a shuppet and dissapeared without a trace!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2008)

Your brain makes you see what you what you want to see....
Maybe brains will get more complicated and make you feel it hear it and smell it.
That way everybody who belived in pokemon could see them and interact with them.:)
Hehe hehe.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Don't we all wish?


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

in the dark i see drifloon sometimes.....


----------



## S. E. (Aug 25, 2008)

Boy I do wish, but I've never seen anything. However, I have seen the following Pokemon in my dreams...:

Pupitar
Eevee
Politoed
Charizard(?)
Pikachu(?)
Lucario
Mewtwo
Mew
Riolu

May have left some out, but...


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd have to say, Wynaut appears in some nightmares...


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> Your brain makes you see what you what you want to see....
> Maybe brains will get more complicated and make you feel it hear it and smell it.
> That way everybody who belived in pokemon could see them and interact with them.:)
> Hehe hehe.


I don't think I wanted to see Darkrai walking on  the roof.O-O

Creeeaaapppy.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to see Darkrai on a roof... ;_; 

Speaking of said legendary, I had a nightmare right after I got a Darkrai promo card. o_o (I already said this in the Strange Dreams thread, but it has to be repeated since I think it's so awesome/freaky!)

Oh, and I keep on seeing a Persian tail flash in the corner of my eye right by the staircase when I go downstairs to play the piano.


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 27, 2008)

Yesterday. Magikarp.

My family and I took my best friend and we went to Pymatuning and we were feeding all the Carp, ducks, and seagulls there when I glanced down and saw an orange carp!! What else could it be besides Magikarp?? Nothing I tell you, NOTHING!!!!!!!1!!one

Oh, and I know I have seen Taillow everywhere.

L-O-L​


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 30, 2008)

At night when I was in bed I saw a small flahing light that was *yellow. *I thought it was a Lanturn because the shadow looked like one too, that round shape and hanging light thing on it's head...so I went down slowly as I was scared [hey it was night and it was all dark and the light was behind the light plus it could shock me XD]
So I went up and...it was my dad's electric toothbrush charging and... one of my bags where my gameboy advance sp and nintendo ds goes in when traveling was there in a strange angle. I should of noticed the bumps all around the outside but I didn't.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

I know i saw a ralts!!
i was sitting down waiting for my bus that was an hour late and i saw a figure with horns rushing into the woods then my bus came and it disappered!
werid,huh?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 31, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> When I was up in Estes Park, I thought I saw a shadow of a Piplup in a river, but it was probably my imagination. Oh well. :(


You never told me about that! *Feels betrayed somwehow* Once, it was getting dark outside, and I was still jumping on my trampoline, when I heard rustling. I looked and I see..... My pooch. He's poodle/pameraneon, but I could've sworn it was Poocheyna. Although only for a split second.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

I ate Magikarp for dinner, yesterday. I swear.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2008)

Weird @.@

Once,I was playing my DS and saw a Persian tail.I chased it...It was my cat.


----------



## DarkeLourd (Sep 6, 2008)

Many years ago, around the time the 2nd generation of Pokemon was coming out, I'd seen a strange shadow on my bedroom window at night. Now, years later, I realize that it looked a lot like a Darkrai, even though that was long before it came out.... Wierd


----------



## **Swellow** (Sep 6, 2008)

When around rse came out I was in an ally way and i swear a Poochyena was staring at me then ran away, 3 months later I was in the same ally way with a friend and we saw a Mightyena run across the entrance and when we chased after it it was gone.

A year later I was just about to sleep and I saw a huge shadow stand in front of my window and a faint outline of red eyes then I went to sleep and had horrible nightmares and I didn't wake up till 7pm. I swear it was Darkrai.

three months later I was looking up at the sky with my friend and the clouds where a pink colour then a huge bird with orange, yellow, green, and gold feathers flies right over us and we looked back and it was gone. We thought it was ho-oh.

Two months ago I was walking to the grocery store and I kept on hearing a mew. I searched everywhere just in case if it was an odd sounding kitten. I found nothing and kept walking but the mews kept on irritating me so I looked again only to see a light pink blur go pass my face and the mews stopped after that. I was highly convinced it was mew.

I have seen sperrow (Kinda easy) and Tallow and even a swellow and I am not a compleat pokemon freak and I didn't even know of Darkrai when I saw the shadow in my window. (I was really scared when I saw it in p/d and it kept tormenting me whenever I saw it) *Shivers*.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

One night I couldn't sleep and it was really late and dark outside. I decided to stare out the window because I couldn't sleep anyway, and I saw a shadow fly past my window. It looked like a bird, but it was black. It absolutely HAD to be a Murkrow that kept me up so I could see it. What else could it have been?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 8, 2008)

**Swellow** said:


> A year later I was just about to sleep and I saw a huge shadow stand in front of my window and a faint outline of red eyes then I went to sleep and had horrible nightmares and I didn't wake up till 7pm. I swear it was Darkrai.


Darkrai doesn't have red eyes, it has a single _blue_ eye.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Darkrai has two eyes.

Now, to add on to the list... I was at a museum thingy and I saw a Murkrow fly infront of a window. Had the witch hat head and everything. Then I saw another one fly into a tree on the way from said museum.

Then I saw a Breloom in the clouds.

Then I saw an Odd Keystone. It had the same markings (although the two dots were oversized), the same crack, and the shape. Sadly, it was fused into the concrete, so I couldn't get it. :(

Oh, and when I was in the bathroom in my basement, I saw a Persian step into the hallway in the mirror. Turned around and, well, it disappeared. The same Persian that I see by the piano, anyone?


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 18, 2008)

**Swellow** said:


> When around rse came out I was in an ally way and i swear a Poochyena was staring at me then ran away, 3 months later I was in the same ally way with a friend and we saw a Mightyena run across the entrance and when we chased after it it was gone.
> 
> A year later I was just about to sleep and I saw a huge shadow stand in front of my window and a faint outline of red eyes then I went to sleep and had horrible nightmares and I didn't wake up till 7pm. I swear it was Darkrai.
> 
> ...


What have you been smoking? I want some of that.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 18, 2008)

Once I thought I saw a Riolu running though a field during a car ride. A blur of blue/black amongst the golden yellow, as if it was running faster then the car.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 19, 2008)

I saw a Combee fly by me on my way to school.

(Dark Shocktail: By the way, that is one of the cutest avatars I've ever seen.)


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought I saw a Pikachu, mostly because there was something fuzzy and yellow, and there were sparks coming out of it.
Turns out it was some mechanist burning some iron. |:


----------



## Adnan (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought I saw a Pikachu once


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 19, 2008)

Pikachu Goddess said:


> (Dark Shocktail: By the way, that is one of the cutest avatars I've ever seen.)


Ya, Dark Shocktail always has the cutest avatars. She's just a cute person *glomps her*

Er, Pokémon I've seen in real life... Once I saw a Murkrow without its hat, but it might have been a crow.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 20, 2008)

I was playing Wii Rock Band, the awesomest game ever, and when we were finished with a song, I swear I saw a Mew head with, oddly enough, had glowing red eyes. Then I blinked and it was gone.

EDIT: I saw Suicune yesterday! I know I did. It was raining, and I heard a, "Kuuunnn!" I looked to my right and I saw a light-blue with white streaks and purple on top!

EDIT2:(How many edits shall I have to make?!) A couple of nights ago, I was climbing in bed, I saw a motion out of the corner of my eye. I looked, and saw the faint outline of a dog. Poochyena, anyone?


----------

